# Happy May Day



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Wishing everyone a happy May Day. Morrigan and I are going to celebrate Beltane in the traditional sense. If you aren't sure what that means look it up.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Jonathan Coulton - First of May - ASL Song - YouTube


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

commie holiday


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

APRIL FOOLS!!!!! 



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep we celebrated Beltane too...without the sex with random strangers, body paint, and drumming. 
My d was actually conceived on May 1st with my ex. Great day for fertility. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> Yep we celebrated Beltane too...without the sex with random strangers, body paint, and drumming.
> My d was actually conceived on May 1st with my ex. Great day for fertility.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I'm exhausted. I'm glad May 1st only comes once a year. Whew!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We celebrated without the "jumping through flames" bit.

But there was blood. oops.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

that_girl said:


> We celebrated without the "jumping through flames" bit.
> 
> But there was blood. oops.


Well we used lit candles but we didn't jump through the flame. But that hot wax is exhilarating.


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

I got your May pole right here...
; )
(Sorry, but SOMEONE had to say it!)


----------

